# [hard & soft] Videovigilancia

## Theasker

Quiero montar un sistema de video vigilancia en un puesto de un mercado y me gustaría saber, si alguien tiene algo de experiencia en esto y qué tipo de cámaras necesitaría y que software hay por ahí para controlar todo a distancia desde casa.

Gracias anticipadas.

----------

## deovex

Busque en google y encontre:

http://www.zoneminder.com/

Fijate si te sirve.

Saludos.

----------

## Theasker

Ese programa ya lo conocía y es el que supongo que voy a usar, pero ... en cuanto al hardware, no se muy bien que usar, el ordenador, procesador y memoria, supongo que no importará mucho, tendré que usar un disco duro medianamente grande pero en cuanto a la cámara, no se muy bien qué elegir que esté bien en cuanto a calidad-precio. Es para un espacio pequeño, de unos 8 metros cuadrados.

gracias y saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Acerca del programa a usar no puedo colaborar en nada, de hecho, no conocía zoneminder, mientras escribo esto es está compilando  :Very Happy: .

Tengo algunas cámaras IP funcionando y las monitoreo con mplayer, rudimentario, sin detección de movimiento ni nada de eso, a ver si este programa me simplifica el asunto.

Mis cámaras son Linksys WVC54GC. No son ni remotamente la gran cosa pero para lo que las necesito (y para lo baratas que me costaron) estan bastante bien...

La única marca además de estas Linksys que he tenido oportunidad de probar, que tiene productos para todos los rangos a un precio dentro de la media es Sparklan.

Esta es la línea SOHO y esta la línea profesional.

Salud!

----------

## inconexo

Hola!

yo tengo vigilados mis CPD con WebCams de Creative Labs (WebCam 3, bastante antiguas, de las primeras que salieron con VGA sencillo, pero que dan buen resultado)

Como software, uso media-video/motion que permite manejar mas de una camara, camaras USB o IP, deteccion de movimiento, grabacion de video y/o imagenes estaticas, audio,... y un monton de opciones mas que no uso. Creo que es la mejor opcion

Te pego una configuracion sencilla

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> daemon on
> 
> process_id_file /var/run/motion/motion.pid
> ...

 

Un saludo!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola!

Veamos, yo tenia montada una camara ip, una axis, pero la verdad es que, tiene como 25/30 frames por segundo,como mucho, eso implica bastante lentitud con las imagenes en movimiento constante y la verdad que para un mercado no interesa.

Las camaras ip para mí, son bastante eficientes para lo que es el tema de vigilancia en un comercio, sirve para vigilar para un bebe cuando esta en la cuna pero poco más, si quieres detectar movimientos rápidos y demás, una camara de grabación de video normal, es lo mejor y con zoneminder puedes hacer grandes cosas.

Zoneminder es una buena opción y si mal no recuerdo ( no lo aseguro) zoneminder utiliza motion como motor de grabación y detección de movimientos y demás cosas chulas.

Para esto, con un p2 te sobra, lo único que tendras que agenciarte será una capturadora de video por cada camara que quieres instalar,o tener una capturadora de video la cual te permita poner multiples camaras. Por internet ví un articulo el cual , trabajan con una tarjeta capturadora de video con el chipset CONEXANT, que trabajan con varias camaras a la vez.

Como te digo,con un p2 con 128mb de ram y algo de disco duro (por si quieres guardar imagenes en tal caso que, haya movimiento o cualquier cosa) por lo demás vas sobrado, y también recuerdo que zoneminder tiene disponible una distribución instalable la cual podras hacer para funcionar este programita, si no quieres ponerte a instalar un gentoo en tu nueva pc o un ubuntu.....

Y ya te digo, creo que zoneminder trabaja bajo motion como dijo nuestro amigo gentoosiasta  :Smile:  , no es seguro pero juraria que si.

Disfruta con zoneminder, tienes un monton de utilidades, un ladrido de un perro si detecta movimientos, grabación al detectar movimiento, y un monton de cosas más que ya ni recuerdo, asi que, disfruta de esta gran útilidad y recuerda, si tienes alguna dudilla más no dudes en postear te ayudaré en todo lo que pueda.

Un saludo.

----------

## Theasker

Gracias a todos por las respuestas que estoy barajando a ver cual es la mejor.

En principio, no tengo que detectar movimiento, porque cuando esté encendida la cámara siempre habrá mucho movimiento, va a estar conectada sólo por el día.

He leido por ahí que algunas cámaras llevan incorporado un pequeño sistema operativo con un pequeño servidor web, por lo que a lo mejor no sería necesario incluso que estuviera conectada a un pc, esa sería una solución genial, y si pudiera configurarla para poder mandar imagenes o videos de alguna forma a mi casa para luego poder revisarlo mucho mejor.

gracias de nuevo y un saludo a todos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Todas las cámaras IP tienen un pequeño servidor web desde donde monitorear o poner en funcionamiento ese sistema rudimentario de detección de movimiento con alertas por email del que te comentaba por mp.

Precisamente lo que estoy intentando hacer con zonminder es eso, grabar video desde mi casa filmado por las camaras de mi local comercial, que con mplayer funciona perfectamente.

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Como dije anteriormente...

Sigo pensando que lo mejor es una camara de videovigilancia + zoneminder o cualquier otro programa para manejar camaras para videovigilancia..

Para nada pondria una camara ip, bajo mi punto de vista, tienen un rendimiento un poco bajo (bajo mi punto de vista eh  :Smile:  )

Un saludo, espero que te sirva de ayuda.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Veamos, yo tenia montada una camara ip, una axis, pero la verdad es que, tiene como 25/30 frames por segundo

 

Acerca de la calidad y sin ánimo de iniciar una discusión al respecto, las cámaras IP actuales ya vienen con CCD en el órden de los megapixeles, por otro lado, el ojo humano es incapaz de distinguir mas de 24 frames por segundo.

Salud!

----------

## Theasker

Si yo no necesito eso, incluso tenía pensado capturar como de 5 a 10 frames por segundo y en blanco y negro, no necesito más.

Y en cuanto a la instalación de la cámara sin necesidad de pc, pensandolo:

¿cómo almacena entonces los videos?

y si envía los vídeos a otra ip será mucha carga para el adsl de envío de la cámara y de recepción en mi casa, ¿no?

o lo de almacenar ¿tiene que ser siempre en local?

Me parece que aun tengo que ver como funciona todo esto.

Saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos de nuevo.

Inodoro_pereyra, no sabia que hubieran mejorado tanto las camaras ip, hace muuucho tiempo que no pruebo ninguna, y como digo anteriormente, hace tiempo que probé una y no me concenció, posiblemente ahora hayan mejorado más (no lo dudo..esta informática....).

Veamos, si no quieres tener un pc como servidor y demás, la verdad es que si puedes optar por una camara ip, podrias mirar la marca AXIS que tiene muy buena fama con sus camaritas ip.

Recuerdo, que yo tenia instalada una axis y con el servidor web, tenias un monton de opciones, puedes configurar que cuando detecte movimiento te envie un correo o un sms, puede enviarte los datos por ftp, entre otras cosas, todo es configurable por su servidor web y es muy sencillo de hacer.

Esta seria la alternativa si no quieres algo muy brillante, pero si quisieras algo más, nada mejor que una camara de video con su servidor de grabación por separado.

Un saludo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Si yo no necesito eso, incluso tenía pensado capturar como de 5 a 10 frames por segundo y en blanco y negro, no necesito más.
> 
> Y en cuanto a la instalación de la cámara sin necesidad de pc, pensandolo:
> 
> ¿cómo almacena entonces los videos?

 

Tiene una pequeña memoria interna, cuando detecta movimiento graba escasos segundos de video y te los puede hacer llegar por mail, por ftp, copiarlos por la red, etc...

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> y si envía los vídeos a otra ip será mucha carga para el adsl de envío de la cámara y de recepción en mi casa, ¿no?

 

La A de ADSL es por que el servicio es asincrónico, tiene mas ancho de banda de bajada que de subida.

Con una sola cámara no vas a tener problemas para el adsl de envío, que usa el ancho de banda de subida, ni mucho menos en el de recepción que usa el ancho de banda de bajada que es muy superior.

A 640x480 y 5 fps cada cámara de las que tengo usa unos 12Kb de ancho de banda cuando envía video.

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> o lo de almacenar ¿tiene que ser siempre en local?
> 
> Me parece que aun tengo que ver como funciona todo esto.
> 
> Saludos

 

No, de hecho, lo mas cómodo es configurar una cuenta de gmail y que el video vaya a para ahí que tienen gigas y gigas disponibles. También se puede almacenar en la pc de tu casa por ejemplo via internet usando cualquier programita que pueda grabar un streamig de video.

Salud!

----------

## lanshor

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> por otro lado, el ojo humano es incapaz de distinguir mas de 24 frames por segundo.

 

Jeje, eso no es cierto. El cerebro (no el ojo) humano comienza a tener una sensación decente de movimiento a 24/25 fps, pero dependiendo de la velocidad de los objetos y de la escena esto puede ser mucho menos de lo necesario para que la sensación sea fluida (prueba a jugar a un videojuego de acción a 24fps a ver cuanto aguantas sin tener un bonito dolor de cabeza   :Wink: ).

Respecto al máximo que el ojo humano puede detectar, es algo controvertido, porque cada célula fotosensible "refresca" su señal en instantes de tiempo diferentes y sin sincronización con las demás, de forma que algunas partes de la imagen nos llegan antes que otras y todo en completo desorden (es lo que produce en parte el motion blur de los objetos muy rápidos). También depende de la complejidad de la escena, no es lo mismo estar mirando una pantalla en negro y detectar que durante 0.001 segundos se pone blanca (lo que serían 1000fps, y es algo que la mayoría de la gente puede hacer) que una escena complicada donde el cerebro está analizando sombras, proyecciones, etc para entenderla y en la que durante un instante cambia un pequeño detalle.

En cualquier caso, algunos estudios dicen que unos ojos medios y un cerebro normal (no entrenado) sobrepasan la distinción de cuadros más allá de 500fps; aunque por mi parte ya digo, depende de muchas cosas.

Lo que está claro es que vemos a mucho más de 24 fps...  :Cool: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Eso me pasa por hablar sin haber estudiado oftamlología  :Very Happy: 

Buenísma explicación lanshor, para sacarse el sombrero!

Salud!

----------

